# eircom 1mb



## eddie7 (13 Feb 2009)

what speed do you actualy get from eircom 1mb in reality?


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Feb 2009)

I get about 2Mb using this stuff.


----------



## runner (13 Feb 2009)

Nice one DrM.
Are you the local agent for the stuff here?


----------



## eddie7 (13 Feb 2009)

lol


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Feb 2009)

Sure am. Test your speeds here and let me know how much of it you need.


----------



## juke (13 Feb 2009)

You can also test you speed at
http://speedtest.net/


----------



## Barlow08 (17 Feb 2009)

eddie7 said:


> what speed do you actualy get from eircom 1mb in reality?


 

I'm getting a download speed of 873 kbps for my eircom 1mb

MOS Score of 3.4

Afraid the results mean little to me.

In terms of upgrading to a 3mb from Eircom, is it worth it?


----------

